# Blitzeinschlag und die Folgen



## Pokerclock (11. August 2008)

Etwas sehr ärgerliches hat sich Ende Juli bei mir zu Hause zugetragen. Ein Blitz hat mich überraschend besucht.

Nein, er kam nicht über die Zehnfach mit Sicherheitssteckdosenleisten gesicherte Stromleitung. Er kam über die Telefonleitung.

Die Folgen waren schwerwiegend. Die Fritzbox, die direkt an die Buchse drangestöpselt war, hat es mit einem leisen "klack" in den DSL-Himmel geschossen. Gut, dass die Hausratversicherung sich dem annimmt. Dabei muss ich auch gerade 1und1 loben, da diese mir innerhalb von zwei Tagen nach Anruf direkt eine neue geschickt haben, jedoch auch so "nett" waren gleich den Betrag drei Tage später vom Konto abzubuchen. Als ob jeder mal so ohne weiteres 160€ auf dem Konto hat. Wenigstens bekomme ich es wieder...

Was für mich aber wesentlich schlimmer ist und leicht kurios daherkommt, ist die Tatsache, dass mein Notebook auch gleich was ab bekommen hat. Dieses war nämlich über Kabel (mittels Switch) an die Fritzbox verbunden. Ich war, als der Blitz einschlug im Zimmer. Konnte also das Sterben der Fritzbox Live miterleben. Als ich den Tot meiner Box diagnostizierte, schweifte mein Blick auch das Notebook, das plötzlich aus war.

Schnell auf den On-Button gedrückt. Es lief wieder ohne Probleme. Glück gehabt. ABER...

Über LAN-Kabel läuft nix mehr. Gehe mal davon aus, dass der Controller im Hintern ist (Kabel, Switch etc. geprüft, ist OK). Jetzt hat es nur noch WLAN.

Lange Rede kurze Sinn. Schon mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Davon mal abgesehen. I'am back!


----------



## exa (11. August 2008)

naja, jetz per steck karte nen neuen lan dran dann is gut...

solche erfahrungen hab ich noch nich gemacht...


----------



## Player007 (11. August 2008)

Sei froh, das es nicht die Stromleitung getroffen hat ^^

Evtl. kannst du auch noch das Notebook über die Hausrat laufen lassen?
Vielleicht hat es sogar noch Garantie?

Gruß


----------



## Imens0 (11. August 2008)

mir hats mal nen komplett pc vom lidl zuerlegt und ne fritzbox


----------



## DanielX (11. August 2008)

Da fällt mir ein, ich hab noch eine USB-Netzerkkarte.
Wenn du willst kannst du sie für 1-2€ haben, damit du zumindest wieder ein vernünftiges LAN hast.^^


----------



## SkastYX (11. August 2008)

Schon ein Paar Jahre her im Ferienhaus meiner Eltern.
Der Blitz ist ebenfalls in die Telefonleitung gegangen und hat von da aus das Modem von unserem damaligen Notebook geschrottet.
Netterweise hat der Hersteller das Teil auf Kulanz ausgetauscht.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. August 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Sei froh, das es nicht die Stromleitung getroffen hat ^^
> 
> Evtl. kannst du auch noch das Notebook über die Hausrat laufen lassen?
> Vielleicht hat es sogar noch Garantie?
> ...



Das Notebook hat noch Garantie. Ist gerade mal 8 Monate alt, hat dementsprechend noch 2 Jahre, 4 Monate Restgarantie. Wäre da nicht der Punkt mit der "höheren Gewalt". Das ist nicht in der Garantie enthalten. Es wird also demnächst zum Hersteller geschickt und gesagt, dass es "plötzlich ohne jeden Grund" nicht mehr funktionierte.

Mich würde nur nerven, wenn ich ein anderes gebrauchtes (!) oder anderweitig geschundenes Notebook bekommen täte, wenn der Schaden nicht reparabel wäre. Ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem Ding. Wenn ich nicht um ein Austauschgerät herum komme, lasse ich es mir wieder zurückschicken. Mit dem Makel kann ich leben.

Geil wäre es natürlich, wenn ich ein neues bekommen täte, mit den neuen Penryns




DanielX schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, ich hab noch eine USB-Netzerkkarte.
> Wenn du willst kannst du sie für 1-2€ haben, damit du zumindest wieder ein vernünftiges LAN hast.^^



Danke für das Angebot, bis jetzt geht es ohne. Ich brauche leider meine drei USB-Anschlüsse.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2008)

Ich kenne das, mir hat es letztes Jahr meine Eumex300IP @ FritzBox und den Splitter zerbröselt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. August 2008)

Mir hat ein Blitz meine Fritzbox gekillt. Bei mir hats 1&1 als Garantiefall gewertet da sie noch lief und nur noch andauernd neugestartet is und sehr heis geworden is. Zum Glück hats meinen Rechner der per LAN dran gestöpselt war nicht verwischt.

EDIT Mir fällt grad auf das Blitze Fritzboxen und Modems gern haben. komisch.


----------



## Klutten (12. August 2008)

Wir hatten 1996 einen kleinen Blitzeinschlag. Den neuen Rechner hat die Versicherung damals anstandslos gezahlt, gleich nach der Rechnung für das komplett neue Obergeschoss mit Dachstuhl. 

...burn baby burn...   

EDIT: Ich war nicht zu Hause. Wir haben ein Konzert gespielt, und da kam dann so ein besoffener Punk zu mir auf die Bühne und meinte: "ehhh duuuu ....dein Haus brennt." Na ja, da hab ich noch gelacht.


----------



## HeX (12. August 2008)

Also bei mir hat noch kein Blitz Schaden angerichted, hab ja überall Blitzschutz drin, auch an der Telefonleitung.

Was ich nicht habe ist nen Blitzableiter... also wenn der hier direkt einschlägt dann steht das Fachwerk in Flammen^^

Zu deinem Notebook, das lässt sich vieleicht reparieren da bei einigen NB die Netzwerkkarte ein Steckmodul ist... am besten mal den Hersteller zu Rate ziehen, kommt jedenfalls günstiger als ein neues.


----------



## b0s (12. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir hatten 1996 einen kleinen Blitzeinschlag. Den neuen Rechner hat die Versicherung damals anstandslos gezahlt, gleich nach der Rechnung für das komplett neue Obergeschoss mit Dachstuhl.
> 
> ...burn baby burn...
> 
> EDIT: Ich war nicht zu Hause. Wir haben ein Konzert gespielt, und da kam dann so ein besoffener Punk zu mir auf die Bühne und meinte: "ehhh duuuu ....dein Haus brennt." Na ja, da hab ich noch gelacht.



Geiles Teil 
Ich glaub den hätt ich auch nicht für voll genommen, wenn mir einer einfach sagt "he, dein haus brennt" 

Aber mich überrascht, dass die Telefonleitung so gefährdet ist, das war mir noch gar nicht klar. Wenn, habe ich bisher auch nur auf den Strom geachtet.
Wobei das ja ohnehin nur für den Fall eines Einschlags in die Leitung gilt. Wenn der Blitz tatsächlich im Haus Ein-/Ausschlägt (hallo Physiker^^) ist das mit den Strom/Telefonkabeln eh hinfällig 

Ich hab zum Glück noch keine Erfahrung mit Blitzen machen müssen


----------



## HeNrY (12. August 2008)

Ich hab auch Überspannungsschutzsteckdosen (was für ein Wort) - und da ist auch der Router samt Telefonleitung eingesteckt - bin also komplett abgesichert. Was uns noch fehlt, ist ein Blitzableiter auf dem Dach... denn sonst fackelt auch hier das Fachwerk :/


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. August 2008)

ein kumpel is nach australien geflogen und hatte seinen laptop zum gepäck gegeben...
als er gelandet war ging nix mehr an seinem laptop...
die hdd war auch komplett leer gefegt, nix mehr zu retten an daten!
die fluggesellschaft meinte das wäre eine statische entladung im gepäckraum gewesen, möglich durch die höheren strahlungswerte die auf 10.000m herrschen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2008)

Ich hab das Glück das wir direkt gegenüber von nem Kirchturm wohnen (is Sontags zwar kein Glück aber bei Gewitter). Wenns reinhaut dann im Kirchturm. In einem Jahr is da schon drei mal reingehauen.


----------



## MrMorse (13. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab das Glück das wir direkt gegenüber von nem Kirchturm wohnen (is Sontags zwar kein Glück aber bei Gewitter). Wenns reinhaut dann im Kirchturm. In einem Jahr is da schon drei mal reingehauen.



Dann kannst Du endlich mal in Ruhe schlafen, denn dann geht das Glockenwerk bestimmt 3 Tage nicht mehr, gelle


----------



## Fabian (13. August 2008)

Also mein Pc hängt(gott sei dank) an einer Überspannungssteckdose,und ist somit gesichert.
Über die telefonleistung droht MEINEm Pc keine gefahr,weil ich w-lan habe...
der rechner der abrauchen könnte wäre der meiner elter,unterm Dach,aber da wäre es nicht schade drum...
Haben sich einen Pc gekäuft als ich in den ferien war,da war vor 2 jahren.
4 monate vorher hatte ich mir auich einen gekauft(der jetzt schon weider ersetzt ist),für den gelichen Preis,und meiner ist SEHR viel besser als denen ihrer,wieder mal ein inkompetentes Pc geschäft
Naja blitzableiter damit sind wir gut ausgestattet,und außerdem gut versichert


----------



## McZonk (13. August 2008)

Exakt selbes Szenario hat sich hier auch schoneinmal abgespielt - Modem/Router waren tot und der Onboard Lan Controller ebenfalls.

Seitdem ziehe ich immer ALLE Kabel bei einem Gewitter


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Exakt selbes Szenario hat sich hier auch schoneinmal abgespielt - Modem/Router waren tot und der Onboard Lan Controller ebenfalls.
> 
> Seitdem ziehe ich immer ALLE Kabel bei einem Gewitter



Hast du es zum Hersteller zurückgeschickt und hat es der Hersteller anstandslos repariert/ausgetauscht?


----------



## McZonk (14. August 2008)

Das Board bekam einfach eine zusätzliche Lan-Karte (War eh nicht das beste Board und daher war mir eine RMA zu aufwändig). Den Router hat der Hersteller getauscht. Aber ein Hinweis auf Blitzeinschlag habe ich nicht gegeben


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Das Board bekam einfach eine zusätzliche Lan-Karte (War eh nicht das beste Board und daher war mir eine RMA zu aufwändig). Den Router hat der Hersteller getauscht. Aber ein Hinweis auf Blitzeinschlag habe ich nicht gegeben



Pöhser Pursche


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du endlich mal in Ruhe schlafen, denn dann geht das Glockenwerk bestimmt 3 Tage nicht mehr, gelle


 DAs funkioniert länger dann nicht. Die Versicherung ist () lahm.


----------



## Philster91 (14. August 2008)

Find ich zwar komisch, aber gestern hat es bei uns gewittert und danach ging das Inet nicht mehr. Dann hab ich mich erstmal nen 1/2 Tag damit zu frieden gegeben, weil ich dachte, das ich eh nichts dran ändern könnte, weil bei der Telekom irgendein Server abgeschmiert ist.

Als es heute morgen immer noch nicht ging, wollte ich beim Router gucken, der mir sofort gesagt hat, dass das Passwort falsch ist, auch nach mehrmaligem probieren. Dann hab ich das Standard-Passwort eingegeben und hab gesehen, dass alles zurückgesetz wurde (LAN-MAC-Filter, Sprache, PIN (Web'n'Walk), ...), alle Einstellungen halt.

Und der Reset-Knopf drückt sich sicher nicht von alleine, da man irgendwas spitzes brauch, um den reinzudrücken. Kann das mit dem Gewitter zusammenhängen?


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

durchaus


----------



## Overlocked (15. August 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Exakt selbes Szenario hat sich hier auch schoneinmal abgespielt - Modem/Router waren tot und der Onboard Lan Controller ebenfalls.
> 
> Seitdem ziehe ich immer ALLE Kabel bei einem Gewitter



Das mache ich auch- gestern hat es uns richtig erwischt. Die Blitze waren riesig und sehr hell. 

Wusstet ihr, dass bei einem Blitzschlag die zweihundertfache Menge an Röntgen- und Gammastrahlen freigesetzt werden als beim Zahnarzt?
Da hilft keine Überspannungssteckdose- diese wird weggepustet wie ein Strohalm der gerade von einem Tornado überrollt wird (dummer Vergleich) Bei 9 000 000 000 Volt und 12 000 000 Amper überlebt nur selten ein technisches Gerät. In Wikipedia findet man einen guten Artikel-> LINK.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. August 2008)

Einen Direkten Einschlag kann ma nicht verhindern da hier sogar die Leitungen in den Wänden verdampfen. Es geht nur um die Überspannung, die ein Blitz verursacht auf etwas weitere Entfernung gesehen.


----------



## Overlocked (15. August 2008)

Für sowas sollte dann eigentlich auch der Sicherungskasten einspringen...


----------



## riedochs (17. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Für sowas sollte dann eigentlich auch der Sicherungskasten einspringen...



Die sind zu träge.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. August 2008)

Bei ein paar Millionen Ampere machen auch die Sicherungen nicht mehr viel. Da die Bestandteile auch mit verdampfen, da diese gerade mal für max 32 od 64 Ampere jenach verbauten Modellen ausgelegt sind und damit halt etwas überfordert sind.

Edit grad noch was gefunde bei Wikipedia 


> Im Durchschnitt bilden vier bis fünf Hauptentladungen einen Blitz. Die Vorentladungen benötigen zusammengenommen etwa 0,01 Sekunden, die Hauptentladung dauert nur 0,0004 s. Nach einer Erholungspause zwischen 0,03 s und 0,05 s erfolgt eine neue Entladung



Wenn ich mir die Zeiten so ankucke trift auch das von riechdochs zu.


riedochs schrieb:


> Die sind zu träge.


----------

